# jerk off/jack off



## 2PieRad

כן...זהירות...אני מצטער. נושא:מין

איך אומרים jerk off/jack off?
מצאתי _לאונן _במילון לכן מנחש שזה יותר פורמלי, לא? באותו משלב כmasturbate?
מחפש ביטוי יותר סלנג.

על המסכים האישיים במטוס, ראיתי חלק של סרט ישראלי _פוקסטרוט _לפני שאני נרדמתי. לא זוכר את הפרטים אבל בסצינה אחת, הדמות הראשית יונתן מספר לחברים את _הסיפור האחרון לפני השינה_ של האבא שלו_. _לא ממש הבנתי מה הוא אמר בגלל שכולם מדברים מהר מדי, אבל ראיתי בכתוביות באנגלית כתוב סגנון he jerked off to it.  

אבא של יונתן, כשהוא היה צעיר, קנה מגזין ו...(אונן)...לפני...תמונה של אישה בו.

עכשיו אני סקרן. אני לא בטוח/לא זוכר אם שמעתי _אונן _בסרט.  
בהחלט יש ביטויים יותר...צבעוניים בעברית, נכון?

גוגל תרגום נותן _נרתע..._

תודה


----------



## amikama

"לאונן" זה לא רק בשפה הפורמלית אלא גם בשפה היומיומית.
אם אתה רוצה ביטויים יותר סלנגיים - אפשר "לעשות ביד" או "להביא ביד".
בדוגמה שלך אפשר להשתמש בשלושתם: "קנה מגזין ואונן / עשה ביד / הביא ביד על תמונה של אישה בו". (כמובן תלוי במשלב.)




Erebos12345 said:


> גוגל תרגום נותן _נרתע..._


גם לי זה לא ברור... אולי הוא תרגם משמעות אחרת ולא קשורה של המילה jerk. לא הייתי סומך על כלי תרגום שתרגם לא מזמן "כפרה עלייך" ל-"you're a cow"


----------



## 2PieRad

אוקי, תודה.

שאלות נוספות:
1)
אפשר להשתמש בהם transitively?
"to jerk someone (male) off"

לאונן (את) מישהו/מישהי
לעשות/להביא (את) מישהו/מישהי ביד

2)
לפי המילון _לאונן _גם אומרת to laze/to mess around
זה מקובל לומר _אל תאונן ותסיים את העבודה שלך?_

או יבינו פשוטו כמשמעו _אל "תאונן" ותסיים את העבודה?_


----------



## oopqoo

In order to express giving someone a handjob one can say:
לאונן למישהו / להביא למישהו ביד / לעשות למישהו ביד
I personally would be more inclined to say לאונן/לעשות ביד because להביא ביד to me sounds more like an ערס kind of speech, but I may use it if I feel like "spicing" my speech with this kind of vibe. To make sure you understand what I mean I will add that if you were to tell someone about a sexual experience you had, you'd be less likely to use להביא ביד as it sounds more mechanical and less enticing/seductive.

I have never heard it with the meaning of messing around or slacking. I would express your sentence with the following options:
אל תעשה/תפסיק לעשות שטויות ותסיים את העבודה
חלאס עם השטויות, תסיים את העבודה

(I'm giving you more colloquial expressions because it sounds like this is the kind of Hebrew you are interested in, more than textbook Hebrew)


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי, תודה

לא אספר לאף אחד _אל תאונן..._


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> לא אספר אגיד לאף אחד _אל תאונן..._



(לספר סיפורים, אבל להגיד/לומר מילים או ביטויים)

אני דווקא כן הכרתי "לאונן" במשמעות של לעשות שטויות, להתבטל. זה גם מופיע במילון הסלנג המקיף של רוביק רוזנטל.
רק תיזהר כשאתה משתמש בביטוי הזה, כי זה ביטוי יחסית בוטה וחצוף...


----------



## 2PieRad

טוב לדעת, תודה. ותודה על התיקון^


----------



## Alif batata

Hopefully i'm not too late, but the verb שפשף (shifshef - rubbed) is also an acceptable, if a bit nerdy, way of saying jerked off. It is not as common as להביא ביד, however it makes for an interesting case - if you hear someone say לדפוק שף (shaf), you (and even israelis from the center/north) may think he means "jerking off", however, it is a be'er sheva slang for להבריז/לדפוק ברז (literally "stealing a faucet") "avoiding a scheduled meeting", with or without prior notice*.

Also, in the context of "wasting time", להתמזמז (to make out) will convey your massege clearly. For instance, an employee being late on a project will be encouraged to "stop making out with it".


*(לדפוק שף to your friends is judged more harshly than, say, a job interview, so while a job interview is simply canceled, announcing priorly that you can't go out this weekend will not save you from being a מפקיר (mafkir - a ditcher, someone who leaves his friends when they need him. A vulgar variation will be mafkus- a portmentau of mafkir and the cause of his hefkerut, which if you are interested in israeli slang i'm sure you can figure out yourself)). anyway, very important not to confuse the two.


----------



## 2PieRad

Alif batata said:


> but the verb שפשף (shifshef - rubbed) is also an acceptable, if a bit nerdy, way of saying jerked off. It is not as common as להביא ביד, however it makes for an interesting case - if you hear someone say לדפוק שף (shaf), you (and even israelis from the center/north) may think he means "jerking off",


אז בקונטקט המקורי, _האבא של יונתן קנה מגזין ושיפשף על תמונה של אישה?_
פשוט _שיפשף _ולא _שיפשף עצמו...?_
...קנה מגזין ודפק שף על תמונה...?
נשמע טבעי?

כמה שאלות נוספות שצצו לראשי:


Spoiler: כן...זהירות



-הביטויים האלה (כולל _להביא ביד, לאונן)_ מתאימים רק לגברים ואף פעם לנשים, נכון?
-איך מבחינים בין jerk off to a picture ו jerk off onto a picture?


----------



## Alif batata

I'm on the phone (and won't have access to a PC for a week), so sorry in advance for any formating glitch. That's also why I'm using English. Your first sentance is correct, no need to use "עצמו". However i wouldn't use it if i were not familiar with contemporary use, as while coherent and frequent, it can still sound somewhat childish/euphamistic if not used in very specific instances that will sound natural to a native speaker. It's just a cheap way to lose street cred.

"דפק שף" means "bailed out (on), did not show up".
I mentioned it because the consensus regarding israeli slang is that it's pretty universal throughout israel, with some "irregularities" in "Jerusalemian". As this is a uniquely be'er shebian (as far as i know) slang, i thought it was a nice anecdote.

"לאונן" is gender neutral, as is "לעשות ביד" (though it does "feel" more masculine). "להביא ביד" is more masculine, and if it is used to describe a girl it is probably at least somewhat ironic. "לשפשף" is strictly masculine.

If you look for other examples of "street hebrew" (other than tranlations of "butt" and using feminine instead of masculine numbers, which is pretty much all you'll find online), feel free to ask.


----------

